# Linkliste / Wichtige Informationsquellen



## Thomas Darimont (16. August 2003)

Servus!

 Hier liste ich mal einige Java bezogene, meiner Meinung nach sehr essentielle, Informationsquellen auf.

 Java - Oracle Homepage
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/index.html

 Aktuelles JDK/JRE
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html

 Oracleforum:
https://forums.oracle.com/forums/main.jspa?categoryID=84

 Sun Java Tutorials:
http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/

 Deutsche Java Newsgroup:
http://www.dclj.de
 (Die FAQ ist SEHR zu empfehlen!) ;-)
 de.comp.lang.java

 Deutsches Openbook:
 -Java ist auch eine Insel von Galileo Press
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/

 -Handbuch der Java Programmierung Addison-Wesley
http://www.javabuch.de

 Deutschsprachige Java-Zeitschrift:
www.javamagazin.de

 Auflistung von verschiedener JDBC Treiber:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/index.html

 SWT Tutorial:
http://www.cs.umanitoba.ca/~eclipse/

 Die Wunderbaren Seiten eines Java Gurus
http://www.javaspecialists.co.za/archive/archive.html

 Nette Präsentationen (z.t. über Java 5)  und nützliche FAQ
http://www.java-tutor.com/

 HowTo's zu allerlei Java Themen:
http://www.rgagnon.com/bigindex.html

 Nützliche FAQ über die Swing JTable
http://www.chka.de/swing/table/faq.html

Videotutorials rund um Java:
http://www.tutorials.de/java/255433-videotutorials-rund-um-java.html

Artikel zur UI Entwicklung mit Swing von Karsten Lentzsch:
http://jgoodies.com/articles/

 ... so Leute, das wars mal fürs Erste...
 wenn noch jemand von euch interessante Links zum
 Thema Java hat, soll er/sie sie doch bitte posten 

 Gruß Tom


----------



## oska (16. Oktober 2003)

Sehr gute Seite und super Forum speziell zum Thema "Java Spieleprogrammierung"

http://www.javagaming.org/ 

  ;-)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

jguru.com 
http://www.jguru.com/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (2. Juni 2004)

*Zaubereien mit Swing/JTable*

Nette Tricks und Spielereien mit JTables:
http://www.codeguru.com/java/Swing/JTable/

Nobuo Tamemasa hatte vor geraumer Zeit auf einem anderen Webspace nette Swing-Beispiele, von denen man einige gebrauchen kann. Ich habe diese Beispiele mal heruntergeladen, bei Interesse kann ich die ggf. packen und per mail zukommen lassen.
Aber von der Übersicht her müsste über den o.a. link alles und noch mehr zu finden sein.


----------



## ciderhouse (26. Juni 2004)

*Interaktives Java Tutorial*

Hallo zusammen,

auf folgender Seite gibt es einen vollständigen Kurs in Java Programmierung für Anfänger 

http://www.gailer-net.de/

Dieser Kurs ist größtenteils auf Deutsch. Das Englische Original ist aber auch vorhanden.

viel spass
ciderhouse


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. November 2004)

Neuerungen in Tiger (JDK 5.0)
http://www.galileocomputing.de/artikel/gp/artikelID-152

Gruß Tom


----------



## stevg (2. November 2004)

Hi,
nicht zu vergessen java-forum.net


----------



## STEagleEye (7. Januar 2005)

JavaLinkBase.de dort gibs auch viieele links zu java und man kann auch eigene vorschlagen


----------



## teppi (7. April 2005)

*Codesuchmaschine*

Gerade auf heise gesehen : 

http://oreilly.com/cc.html


----------



## elmato (24. Juni 2005)

*Re: Codesuchmaschine*

Thinking in Java 3rd edition //englisch
http://www.pythoncriticalmass.com/


----------



## LeRoyr (8. Oktober 2005)

vllt hab ich den Beitrag überlesen, aber ich glaube hier gibt es noch keinen Link für Java Compiler.

http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/java.shtml


----------



## elmato (10. November 2005)

Jedemenge brauchbaren Java Source Code gibt es bei http://www.java2s.com für Anfänger wie Fortgeschrittene...
viel spass beim stöbern
mfg
elmato.


----------



## Cemil (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
habe eine einigermassen vernünftige deutsche Referenz zu Java gefunden:

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/index.html

Eine Suchfunktion wäre natürlich wünschenswert gewesen, aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch... ;-)


----------



## polenben (24. Januar 2008)

aber es ist auch nicht http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/ zu vergessen 

also nur mal so am rande erwähnt


----------



## The_S (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich verweise mal auf mein Java Blog Buch.


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kleiner Tipp für alle, die sich mit regulären Ausdrücken in Java herum schlagen!

Wir nutzen hier in der Firma zum Testen von regulären Ausdrücken das nette kleine 
Tool _*"RegEx coach"*_! Es kann zusammen mit seiner Doku hier runtergeladen werden:
http://weitz.de/regex-coach ("Windows installer" oder "Linux tar archive")

Es eignet sich auch gut zur Einarbeitung in dieses Thema!

Eine weitere gute Übersicht zu den Java Pattern liefert diese Seite:
http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/regex/Pattern.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## z-mon (14. November 2010)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auf meinen Blog www.itblogging.de hinweisen. In (relativ) regelmäßigen Abständen veröffentliche ich anschauliche Java Tutorials die auch oft per copy&paste für Laien lauffähig gemacht werden können.

Folgende Themen wurden / werden veröffentlicht:
- Swing und AWT
- MySQL
- HyperSQL
- Rich Client Platform
- Rich Ajax Platform
- Grafikprogrammierung
- Java und XML 
- RMI
- ...

Viel Spaß beim stöbern!


----------



## Xeonkryptos (25. Juni 2011)

Da es oft viele Anfänger gibt und ich noch teilweise einer bin =) kann ich nur diesen zwar kostpflichtigen, aber preiswerten Kurs empfehlen: http://www.javavideokurs.de/

Es ist ein kompletter Videokurs über Java in deutsch! Für momentan nur 5 Euro + Support (Foren zu den Vids und Übungsaufgaben + E-Mail-Anfragen bei Problemen). Könnte man ja auch hinzufügen 

PS.: Der Kurs ist noch nicht ganz vollständig. Es fehlen noch diverse Themen, die noch nachträglich kommen, aber es wird alles ausführlich erklärt!

PSS.: Nur noch kurze Zeit für 10 Euro zu haben!

PSSS.: Alle Videso sind online. Das Forum hat jetzt einen Wert von 50 Euro und kostet auch so viel!


----------



## genodeftest (24. Februar 2012)

Die Javainsel („Java ist auch eine Insel“) gibt es jetzt in Version 10, siehe
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel/
und den 2. Band dazu unter http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/java7/

Außerdem hilft oft http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/reallybigindex.html mit einigen Codebeispielen zur Standardbibliothek.

btw: wäre sinnvoll, wenn hier mal ein Moderator die ganzen Beiträge zu einem Beitrag zusammen fassen könnte.


----------



## Funresort (11. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Tipp noch von mir, wer in Java Spiele entwickeln will:

 http://jogamp.org/

Is momentan das beste dafür auf dem Markt.

Und hier findet man einige Programme dazu:

 http://jogamp.org/jogl/www/

Hab den unteren Link gepostet, weil es recht umständlich ist sich da durchzuklicken


----------



## genodeftest (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn du schon Jogamp erwähnst, will ich die JMonkeyEngine
http://jmonkeyengine.com/
http://jmonkeyengine.org/
nicht unerwähnt lassen


----------



## Funresort (5. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt die JMonkey Engine persönlich nicht so 
in dem Tread stehen noch nen paar alternativen  
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/117937-modernes-gui-framework-java-vergleicbar-wpf-qt.html
persönlich kann ich das hier empfehlen   http://www.jpct.net/


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,



> Mir gefällt die JMonkey Engine persönlich nicht so
> in dem Tread stehen noch nen paar alternativen


Die JMonkeyEngine ist ja kein GUI-Framework per se sondern eher ein Game Framework mit Grafik- und Physik-Engine - laut dem Thread-Titel geht es dort ja eher um allgemeine UI-Frameworks.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Funresort (6. Juni 2012)

ich meinte allgemein für die Entwicklung^^ mir ist da ein GUI Framework lieber, http://www.crystalspace3d.org/ das ist auch noch ein Game Framework und mit Java kompatibel


----------

